# Heat Pump Dehumidifiers for a basement



## Baston8005 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey folks.  I have an electric water heater and also run a dehumidifier in my basement.  I've been thinking about buying a Heat Pump Dehumidifier that will heat my water and do the job that my dehumidifier does.  Also in the process it will lower my electric bill about $60 bucks a month.  Anyone out there using one?    Pro's cons?  Price's?  
I live in CT and run my dehumidifier all year long.  

Thanks

Bryce


----------



## EricV (Aug 9, 2010)

I am looking to do the exact same thing for the off season so i don't need to run the Tarm and it will eliminate the need for a dehumidifier .  I think I'm going with the Geyser heat pump.  I like the idea of having a separate tank I can replace instead of having to buy the whole thing again down the road if the tank goes.


----------



## vvvv (Aug 9, 2010)

from what i hear in maine, u can heat water @ 1/2 the cost of electric. Dick Hill built a cooler as an adjunct so to utilize the cold air. 7000 btu/hr for heating water & that aint quick recovery


----------



## Baston8005 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Geyser the only company selling a Heat Pump Dehumidifier?  $2k seems a little steep....


----------



## daleeper (Aug 9, 2010)

No, there is at least one other available, but Geyser looks like the best add on type to me.

http://www.airgenerate.com/retrofit.php

GE, and several other mfg are beginning to produce a complete unit, but they are pricey also.


----------



## Wallyworld (Aug 9, 2010)

Baston8005 said:
			
		

> Is Geyser the only company selling a Heat Pump Dehumidifier?  $2k seems a little steep....


They ruined the price point went they went to another company to market it. The geyser is a nice system but payout might not work now. It worked easily when I bought it from Nyle, the company that makes them for Geyser


----------



## ronpalinkas (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello;
   I recently purchased a Geyser and have been using it with great success.  EricV, I have a website for the Geyser and would appreciate your permission to post your pics there.
Thanks,
Ron
http://greenlinktechnologies.com
ron@ronpalinkas.com


----------



## begreen (Nov 14, 2010)

Have you read up on this thread?

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/59281/


----------



## DBoon (Nov 14, 2010)

I just bought a Geyser and will install it over Thanksgiving.  I paid just a little over $1,000 delivered with a pump to move the condensate to a drain line.  I also run a dehumidifier in the summer and am hoping that this will also completely eliminate that need.


----------



## EricV (Nov 14, 2010)

ronpalinkas said:
			
		

> Hello;
> I recently purchased a Geyser and have been using it with great success.  EricV, I have a website for the Geyser and would appreciate your permission to post your pics there.
> Thanks,
> Ron
> ...




Sure
Eric


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 15, 2010)

Baston8005 said:
			
		

> Hey folks.  I have an electric water heater and also run a dehumidifier in my basement.  I've been thinking about buying a Heat Pump Dehumidifier that will heat my water and do the job that my dehumidifier does.  Also in the process it will lower my electric bill about $60 bucks a month.  Anyone out there using one?    Pro's cons?  Price's?
> I live in CT and run my dehumidifier all year long.
> 
> Thanks
> ...



You can also get one that provides air conditioning to you basement as well im looking into this for next summer.
My choices are a combination dehumidifier air conditioner for about $300-400  or a Dehum ,AIrcon,waterheater combination for About $1500. There are rebates for these for my local utility.


----------



## EricV (Nov 15, 2010)

The Geyser gives about 6,000 btu of air conditioning as well.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 15, 2010)

The downside to paying a lot of money for someone such as myself who only needs hot water only for the summer when the main solid fuel boiler is not operating,for 3 months or so its not worth it to spend a lot up front. So ill settle for the dehumidifier and air con appliance for $300.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 17, 2010)

I got excited about these a year or so ago. I have nat-gas water heater (8 y.o non hi-efficiency) so it wasn't about saving $, just reducing waste & GH gas emissions.  My HWH is located in the basement in about the furthest corner possible from where any hot water is used (because that's where the chimney is). Lag time to get hot water anywhere is long & 2'nd flr is border-line ridiculous. Insulating the lines in the basement did little to help & I hate watching all that water (that had been heated at one point) running down the drain un-used.
I wanted to move the heater, but windows & doors nearby ruled-out the most logical choices for placing & venting a new Hi-efficiency heater.  
The heat-pump units looked like an easy solution with added benefit of dehimidification.  
Then I ran a carbon calculator to see what the impact would be on GHG emissions. Turns out that since I live in a Coal Power State this change would actually increase the GHG emissions over my current heater. Deal-killer for me. In places that get more electricity from renewables, nuclear & nat gas, the equation would change in favor of the heat-pump system even if you're currently using an older nat-gas heater (not sure about hi-efficiency). I can't remember where I found the calculator...


----------

